

How to replace the new lame Hipchat icon with something less lame - brandnewlow
https://medium.com/p/12e262bb6d0f

======
Jemaclus
Awesome. I know it's a small detail and I know a lot of people think I'm
crazy, but the new icon _really_ _really_ _really_ bothered me. Ugh. I'm glad
to have something a little nicer. Thanks for the tip!

